# Hay Market In Mn and Surrounding Area



## caseihgirl (Jun 3, 2012)

I was just curious where the hay market is at in Mn? I got 100 acres of my 160 with no rain and decent quality. Looks like chances of rain Wed-Sat so im not holding my breath for that good of quality on the last 60 acres. *sigh* But i cant complain because we are in dire need of rain.


----------



## Nitram (Apr 2, 2011)

Welcome to haytalk. If you end up with too much rain send it south of you I am in need of it too! Martin


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Welcome to Haytalk from the other end of Mn.

Here is Pipestones market. http://www.ams.usda.gov/mnreports/sf_gr314.txt

Sauk Centre has a large auction in the winter months.Mostly dairy hay but other hay also.

What type of hay do you raise and in what size bales?


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

*Here is another Auction at Litchfield,Mn*

*http://www.steffesau..._auctions.shtml*

*Pipestone,Mn*

*http://pipestonelivestock.com/hay-straw*

*Rock Valley,Iowa*

*http://www.rockvalleyhay.com/site/alfalfa-grass.html*

*Ft Atkinson,Iowa*

*http://www.fortatkinsonhay.com/*


----------



## caseihgirl (Jun 3, 2012)

Thanks!! I have been raising hay since 2005. We have 3x3x8 bales. 2005-2009 I did straight alfalfa (used a pioneer innoculant). 2010 i seeded an alfalfa grass mix. It consists of orchard grass, timothy, & alfalfa.

I follow the Sauk Centre auction in the winter. I'll check out the Pipestone site. Thanks!


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

You guys and gals in Mn. have the best hay markets ever. !


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

NDVA HAYMAN said:


> You guys and gals in Mn. have the best hay markets ever. !


But we couldn't get $7 for a small sq bale here.I can't anyway!


----------



## caseihgirl (Jun 3, 2012)

Why do you say we have the best hay market? What is it like where you are NDVA HAYMAN?


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

The only thing that sells good here is square bales of OG and Timothy. Alfalfa used to be good but people are not feeding that as much now as they were. Good round bales are $30-35 a ton. As far as I am concerned, that does not pencil out for me. I would rather buy cattle and feed it. Mike


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

OOPS. Should have been $60-70 a ton. Couldn't find the edit button?


----------



## Nitram (Apr 2, 2011)

Dang i was putting in my order. Girls would be spoil. This winter!


----------



## DYNOBOB (Nov 29, 2011)

Occasionally I go on Craigslist and see what hay sells for in other parts of the country. St Paul looks similar to Cinci.


----------

